
Show HN: A simpler, open-source, different kind of forum/message board - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/stack-forum
======
endisukaj
This looks pretty cool. Nice work. I would change the UI a bit though but I
love the concept. Are you thinking on implementing replies to comments?

~~~
fiatjaf
Currently not. I currently think that would be an unnecessary complication.

But this is still a new thing I'm working on, and I still want to put it to
use inside a bigger context somehow, so other features will have to be
developed as everything goes.

